# thought i read someone used rci to get DVC California



## lawgs (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought i read or saw something about someone using RCI points to get a reservation at DVC Grand California

has anyone had experience with this scenario???

or was it just bravado on the posters part???


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2011)

Sightings have been posted on the TUG Sightings forum, but very, very limited.  (That means that Tuggers have seen these deposits online.)


----------



## lawgs (Sep 8, 2011)

*thank for your input*



DeniseM said:


> Sightings have been posted on the TUG Sightings forum, but very, very limited.  (That means that Tuggers have seen these deposits online.)




thanks for your input!

when we were at D23, we talked to some DVC folks, and the question was asked if anyone had been able to trade into dvc grand california....

their reply ( from their perspective of course ) was that since dvc grand was such a small resort, that RCI would probably never see any inventory since DVC controls what is given.....

guess we can place this one in the category of gran villas, lucky if you get it....almost like winning a lottery


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2011)

Someone one got a 2 bdm. today - posted on the Sightings Forum.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Michael just got a 2 bedroom and I have seen about half a dozen sigthings over the past couple of months for one bedroom and studios at the Grand California.  You have to realize that most Grand California RCI exchanges will go to ongoing searches and I would immagine hardly any of the lucky few who get an exchange know nothing about TUG and if so, won't think to report thier success to us.

I suspect a lot of the grand villa rci exchanges go unreported (here on tug).  People who get those either know nothing about us or they want to keep those exchanges secret so they can keep getting them.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 8, 2011)

lawgs said:


> when we were at D23, we talked to some DVC folks, and the question was asked if anyone had been able to trade into dvc grand california....
> 
> their reply ( from their perspective of course ) was that since dvc grand was such a small resort, that RCI would probably never see any inventory since DVC controls what is given.....


Of course they would say that.  They're trying to sell DVC points.

As others have said, VGC is very rare in RCI, but it does come up once in a while.  There are several reasons it's rare: 1) There are only 50 units.  2) It's fairly new, so many owners are staying there rather than exchanging.  AKV took a while to start appearing, and BLT only started appearing recently.  3) There's huge demand for it, so any deposits will probably go to ongoing searches or be snatched up almost immediately.


----------



## vacationdoc (Sep 9, 2011)

In July, 2011, I was able to snag 2 weeks in a 1BR Grand Californian with RCI Points for January 2012 and Feb 1012.
Both have disney confirmation numbers in addition to the RCI number so I think both are real. Can't wait.


----------



## lawgs (Sep 9, 2011)

*do you happen to know rci code*



MichaelColey said:


> Of course they would say that.  They're trying to sell DVC points.
> 
> As others have said, VGC is very rare in RCI, but it does come up once in a while.  There are several reasons it's rare: 1) There are only 50 units.  2) It's fairly new, so many owners are staying there rather than exchanging.  AKV took a while to start appearing, and BLT only started appearing recently.  3) There's huge demand for it, so any deposits will probably go to ongoing searches or be snatched up almost immediately.




yes nothing is set in stone that is why i said their perspective

do you happen to know the RCI code for Grand Californian or would that interfere with the sightings board protocol

perhaps we can put in an ongoing search


----------



## bnoble (Sep 9, 2011)

It is DV10


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 9, 2011)

lawgs said:


> ... or would that interfere with the sightings board protocol...



The protocol is to pay the $15 yearly membership fee to TUG ... then both the Sightings thread and resort reviews are available to you. No secret handshake involved.


----------



## lawgs (Sep 10, 2011)

bnoble said:


> It is DV10



thanks for the information brian


----------

